# End Gun-Free Zones Now



## Mrs. M.

According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.

Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.

Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.

Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.

This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf

Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf

While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.

One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”

That makes sense.

So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.

Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.

President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.

Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!

There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.


----------



## Moonglow

Yeah, it's my right to walk into a bank armed and brandishing a weapon with a banana clip....I want to have a six shooter when facing a judge...I even want to smoke when i'm in a hospital, and by God I better get that uranium bomb for Christmas or Santa will pay....


----------



## MarathonMike

Anyone planning to attend the new Stars Wars movie better keep your eyes open. No better opportunity for a Terrorist hit than a bunch of people waiting outside a theater.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mrs. M. said:


> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.


Very sad what happened to your country again. But I wonder, Mrs. M, if the committers were Islamist terrorists, why should they care about gun free/allowed zones. Did they fear resistance or did they not even know about these zones? Your figure 4a lacks of an essential information: what´s the overall percentage of gun allowed zones of these zones?

BTW: How many mass shootings occurred? Your circle diagram is frightening.


----------



## Moonglow

MarathonMike said:


> Anyone planning to attend the new Stars Wars movie better keep your eyes open. No better opportunity for a Terrorist hit than a bunch of people waiting outside a theater.


Or a church...


----------



## Bleipriester

Mrs. M. said:


> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.





Moonglow said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone planning to attend the new Stars Wars movie better keep your eyes open. No better opportunity for a Terrorist hit than a bunch of people waiting outside a theater.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a church...
Click to expand...

Stay close to the leader of ISIS and you will be fine...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Mrs. M. said:


> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.



Could it be that gun free zones have been set up in places where vulnerable people who are more likely to shoot people are? Like schools?

Do you think getting rid of gun free zones will reduce the killings? No it won't, it'll just mean more killings in non-gun free zones.


----------



## Geaux4it

If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early. 

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

frigidweirdo said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that gun free zones have been set up in places where vulnerable people who are more likely to shoot people are? Like schools?
> 
> Do you think getting rid of gun free zones will reduce the killings? No it won't, it'll just mean more killings in non-gun free zones.
Click to expand...


You may be right. I don't recognize gun free zones any more. I carry every time I leave the house. I had rather be judged 12 than carried by 6

-Geaux


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks."

This fails as a _post hoc_ fallacy – there is no evidence that mythical 'gun free zones' 'attract' criminals who commit mass shootings.

Indeed, with regard to the private sector, there is no such thing as a 'gun free zone.'

That a business or private property owner might seek to 'prohibit' customers from carrying concealed firearms on his property carries no force of law, citizens with conceal carry permits often bring firearms onto such properties with impunity; and if discovered with a firearm, can only be asked to leave the property.


----------



## Geaux4it

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks."
> 
> This fails as a _post hoc_ fallacy – there is no evidence that mythical 'gun free zones' 'attract' criminals who commit mass shootings.
> 
> Indeed, with regard to the private sector, there is no such thing as a 'gun free zone.'
> 
> That a business or private property owner might seek to 'prohibit' customers from carrying concealed firearms on his property carries no force of law, citizens with conceal carry permits often bring firearms onto such properties with impunity; and if discovered with a firearm, can only be asked to leave the property.



Can you point out any mass shootings that were NOT gun free zones?

-Geaux4it


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Are gun-free zones unconstitutional?"

No. 

"Like most rights, the Second Amendment right is not unlimited. It is not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose:  For example, concealed weapons prohibitions have been upheld under the Amendment or state analogues. The Court’s opinion should not be taken to cast doubt on longstanding prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, *or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings*, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms. _Miller’s_ holding that the sorts of weapons protected are those “in common use at the time” finds support in the historical tradition of prohibiting the carrying of dangerous and unusual weapons. Pp. 54–56."

DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA v. HELLER

And this concerns solely government property, not private property and businesses, as the rights enshrined in the Second Amendment concern only the relationship between government and those governed.

There is no such thing as a 'gun free zone,' private citizens are at liberty to carry concealed firearms on private property with impunity.

Because there is no such thing as a 'gun free zone,' there is nothing to 'attract' would-be mass shooters.

The prohibition of firearms on government property is Constitutional, where such prohibitions do not manifest as the myth of a 'gun free zone.'

Last, there is no evidence whatsoever that citizens carrying concealed firearms can act in a capacity to 'thwart' a mass shooting incident – whether citizens are allowed to carry firearms in a given venue or not has no bearing on the success or severity of a potential mass shooting incident.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mrs. M. said:


> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.


I'm ok with gun free zones, based on the fact I support property rights.

If a private owner doesn't want people on his property to have arms, then that is his right to refuse service.

however, the government clearly has no right to set up an gfz anywhere in America


----------



## asaratis

I don't pay attention to signs barring firearms....except for government buildings...and even then it's only for the court houses, police stations, airports and federal office buildings that I want to enter.  I have a concealed carry permit and I exercise my privilege to carry 24/7.


----------



## Geaux4it

Two Thumbs said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with gun free zones, based on the fact I support property rights.
> 
> If a private owner doesn't want people on his property to have arms, then that is his right to refuse service.
> 
> however, the government clearly has no right to set up an gfz anywhere in America
Click to expand...

So you must also support the right to refuse to marry queers

-Geaux


----------



## Two Thumbs

Geaux4it said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with gun free zones, based on the fact I support property rights.
> 
> If a private owner doesn't want people on his property to have arms, then that is his right to refuse service.
> 
> however, the government clearly has no right to set up an gfz anywhere in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you must also support the right to refuse to marry queers
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

I do.

as long as the owner gets no money from the government, the couple should move on.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Geaux4it said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that gun free zones have been set up in places where vulnerable people who are more likely to shoot people are? Like schools?
> 
> Do you think getting rid of gun free zones will reduce the killings? No it won't, it'll just mean more killings in non-gun free zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right. I don't recognize gun free zones any more. I carry every time I leave the house. I had rather be judged 12 than carried by 6
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


So you're a criminal then?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Geaux4it said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with gun free zones, based on the fact I support property rights.
> 
> If a private owner doesn't want people on his property to have arms, then that is his right to refuse service.
> 
> however, the government clearly has no right to set up an gfz anywhere in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you must also support the right to refuse to marry queers
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


I've never married a gay couple in my life. Nor a straight couple. It's my right not to do either.


----------



## Mertex

Geaux4it said:


> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux


Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.

Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial

Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted

Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops


1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.

2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.

3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*

4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history


----------



## rightwinger

Mrs. M. said:


> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.


 
That's funny.....koshergrl just posted the same link

We've had a massive decline in gun violence in the US...except in gun free zones. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Coincidence?


----------



## anotherlife

I didn't know that there were such things as gun free zones.  Seems unconstitutional to me.  But the founding fathers did say that the constitution is only durable between moral and God fearing people.  That certainly doesn't include the communist Hispanic majority.  Good luck with the gun free zones, and how is it going with the free speech zones?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Geaux4it said:


> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux



Who said there are no funny conservatives?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mertex said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
Click to expand...

Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.

White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”


----------



## rightwinger

Two Thumbs said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
Click to expand...


Bullshit

We believe that the American public deserve to understand that on the average, guns save 2,191 lives and are used to thwart crimes every day,” says Alan Gottlieb of the Second Amendment Foundation

You use "the second amendment foundation" as a source?


----------



## MaryL

There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.


----------



## turtledude

MaryL said:


> There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.


all gun free zones is to make sure the killers won't have any instant opposition,  Gun banners support criminals and want them to succeed in their crimes


----------



## turtledude

rightwinger said:


> [
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> We believe that the American public deserve to understand that on the average, guns save 2,191 lives and are used to thwart crimes every day,” says Alan Gottlieb of the Second Amendment Foundation
> 
> You use "the second amendment foundation" as a source?



more far left psychobabble I see,  Banoids cannot help but hate the facts that show that the banoid scheme is to make criminals safer.  Banoids and criminals are cut from the same cloth and both hate honest people


----------



## Mertex

turtledude said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.
> 
> 
> 
> all gun free zones is to make sure the killers won't have any instant opposition,  Gun banners support criminals and want them to succeed in their crimes
Click to expand...



Yeah sure, keep telling yourself that.  You're the ones that don't want terrorists to have background checks.  Gun lovers are responsible for all the killings lately....hope you're really proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## Mertex

turtledude said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> We believe that the American public deserve to understand that on the average, guns save 2,191 lives and are used to thwart crimes every day,” says Alan Gottlieb of the Second Amendment Foundation
> 
> You use "the second amendment foundation" as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more far left psychobabble I see,  Banoids cannot help but hate the facts that show that the banoid scheme is to make criminals safer.  Banoids and criminals are cut from the same cloth and both hate honest people
Click to expand...


You all are allowed t have all the guns you want and you have not made it safer.....there is more gun shooting deaths in the US than any other country where they have better gun control.  The nuts have control of the gun environment and are responsible for every death caused by guns.


----------



## Mertex

Geaux4it said:


> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux




Yeah.....all you could respond was that it was funny..........I guess facts make you giggle.


----------



## Mertex

Two Thumbs said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
Click to expand...


BS....
Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
America's Top Killing Machine

Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> We believe that the American public deserve to understand that on the average, guns save 2,191 lives and are used to thwart crimes every day,” says Alan Gottlieb of the Second Amendment Foundation
> 
> You use "the second amendment foundation" as a source?
Click to expand...

there's 2 links for ya skippy

so please go fuck yourself


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS....
> Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
> America's Top Killing Machine
> 
> Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do
Click to expand...

I'll channel my inner rightwinger and state the fact that your first link is a hack site

But this year gun deaths are expected to surpass car deaths. That's according to a *Center for American Progress* report, which cites CDC data that shows guns will kill more Americans under 25 than cars in 2015. Already more than a quarter of the teenagers—15 years old and up—who die of injuries in the United States are killed in gun-related incidents, according to the American Academy of PediatricsBut this year gun deaths are expected to surpass car deaths. That's according to a Center for American Progress [URL='http://cdn.americanprogress.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/CAP-Youth-Gun-Violence-report.pdf']report, which cites CDC data that shows guns will kill more Americans under 25 than cars in 2015. Already more than a quarter of the teenagers—15 years old and up—who die of injuries in the United States are killed in gun-related incidents, according to the American Academy of Pediatrics.[/URL]

The CAP fucking hates America, so anything they put out is bullshit.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS....
> Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
> America's Top Killing Machine
> 
> Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do
Click to expand...

your second link is just leftist non-sense, shit we all know but, dun dun dun, scary scary, take away our rights and we will all be safe


----------



## koshergrl

frigidweirdo said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that gun free zones have been set up in places where vulnerable people who are more likely to shoot people are? Like schools?
> 
> Do you think getting rid of gun free zones will reduce the killings? No it won't, it'll just mean more killings in non-gun free zones.
Click to expand...

Just when 





MaryL said:


> There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.


 And anti Christian, pro jihad pieces if shit think we should allow our children to die gloriously at the hand of the lions of Islam.


----------



## Mertex

Two Thumbs said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS....
> Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
> America's Top Killing Machine
> 
> Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your second link is just leftist non-sense, shit we all know but, dun dun dun, scary scary, take away our rights and we will all be safe
Click to expand...


Don't be an idiot....nobody is going to take your guns away, unless you're mental, like the ones that are doing the shootings.....but anyone with any sense realizes that background checks are necessary on everyone and there should be no sale of a gun until that person is cleared....and assault weapons are not necessary for defending yourself or for hunting or any other shit you all might want to do with them.

One can safely say that those opposing stricter control are mental.


----------



## Mertex

Two Thumbs said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS....
> Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
> America's Top Killing Machine
> 
> Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll channel my inner rightwinger and state the fact that your first link is a hack site
> 
> But this year gun deaths are expected to surpass car deaths. That's according to a *Center for American Progress* report, which cites CDC data that shows guns will kill more Americans under 25 than cars in 2015. Already more than a quarter of the teenagers—15 years old and up—who die of injuries in the United States are killed in gun-related incidents, according to the American Academy of PediatricsBut this year gun deaths are expected to surpass car deaths. That's according to a Center for American Progress report, which cites CDC data that shows guns will kill more Americans under 25 than cars in 2015. Already more than a quarter of the teenagers—15 years old and up—who die of injuries in the United States are killed in gun-related incidents, according to the American Academy of Pediatrics.
> 
> The CAP fucking hates America, so anything they put out is bullshit.
Click to expand...


Yeah, right.  The only ones that love America are the gun loving idiots, that's why they don't give a shit how many people die and don't want any mental retard to be kept from buying a gun.  You're such a patriot.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS....
> Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
> America's Top Killing Machine
> 
> Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your second link is just leftist non-sense, shit we all know but, dun dun dun, scary scary, take away our rights and we will all be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be an idiot....nobody is going to take your guns away, unless you're mental, like the ones that are doing the shootings.....but anyone with any sense realizes that background checks are necessary on everyone and there should be no sale of a gun until that person is cleared....and assault weapons are not necessary for defending yourself or for hunting or any other shit you all might want to do with them.
> 
> One can safely say that those opposing stricter control are mental.
Click to expand...

no one is going to take my guns away

that's what you said you lying fucking ****

b/c right after that you tell me I should not be allowed to own and AR



do you eve grasp the FACT that you hate the Constitution?
That you stand against it?

no, you don't

you are that fucking dumb


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paris or Cal had happened in TX, there would have been a different outcome. Like dead terrorist shooters early.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS....
> Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
> America's Top Killing Machine
> 
> Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll channel my inner rightwinger and state the fact that your first link is a hack site
> 
> But this year gun deaths are expected to surpass car deaths. That's according to a *Center for American Progress* report, which cites CDC data that shows guns will kill more Americans under 25 than cars in 2015. Already more than a quarter of the teenagers—15 years old and up—who die of injuries in the United States are killed in gun-related incidents, according to the American Academy of PediatricsBut this year gun deaths are expected to surpass car deaths. That's according to a Center for American Progress report, which cites CDC data that shows guns will kill more Americans under 25 than cars in 2015. Already more than a quarter of the teenagers—15 years old and up—who die of injuries in the United States are killed in gun-related incidents, according to the American Academy of Pediatrics.
> 
> The CAP fucking hates America, so anything they put out is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.  The only ones that love America are the gun loving idiots, that's why they don't give a shit how many people die and don't want any mental retard to be kept from buying a gun.  You're such a patriot.
Click to expand...

Global warming and unemployment cause terrorism

So save the innocent and save the world, kill yourself

one less 'person' spewing co2 and we can give your job to a killer


----------



## ChrisL

Do people think that the United States has more killings than a place like Mexico?  Although, according to stats, that is the case.  I am pretty SURE I don't trust those statistics.  Lol.   

Who here thinks that there are less gun murders in Mexico than in the United States?  Show of hands?


----------



## ChrisL

I think that a lot of other countries mess with their statistics or do not have very accurate statistics.  This is something that really should be taken into account when looking at stats.  If it is a poor country, chances are their stats are not going to be very accurate.  Then we have other countries who would just plain out lie about their stats, like China, Russia, etc.


----------



## Mertex

Two Thumbs said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> 
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS....
> Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
> America's Top Killing Machine
> 
> Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your second link is just leftist non-sense, shit we all know but, dun dun dun, scary scary, take away our rights and we will all be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be an idiot....nobody is going to take your guns away, unless you're mental, like the ones that are doing the shootings.....but anyone with any sense realizes that background checks are necessary on everyone and there should be no sale of a gun until that person is cleared....and assault weapons are not necessary for defending yourself or for hunting or any other shit you all might want to do with them.
> 
> One can safely say that those opposing stricter control are mental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one is going to take my guns away
> 
> that's what you said you lying fucking ****
> 
> b/c right after that you tell me I should not be allowed to own and AR
> 
> 
> 
> do you eve grasp the FACT that you hate the Constitution?
> That you stand against it?
> 
> no, you don't
> 
> you are that fucking dumb
Click to expand...


Look, retard....an AR 15 is an assault weapon.  Of course, you are one of the mental that thinks you should have one.  And, you're the fucking retard that doesn't understand, the Constitution doesn't mention assault weapons.  I suppose you believe you should be able to buy a tank  and bazookas because you're such a wimp you need something like that to defend your sorry ass, retard.


----------



## Mertex

Two Thumbs said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right........like at Fort Hood?  Most of them just kill themselves, or are killed after they have massacred many, never has a "responsible gun owner" come to the rescue and saved anyone.  You're dreaming.
> 
> Prosecution rests in Fort Hood mass murder trial
> 
> Texas mass murder suspect collapses in court as crime recounted
> 
> Fort Hood soldier kills himself and three others:cops
> 
> 
> 1. Oct. 16, 1991: A deadly shooting rampage took place in Killeen, Texas, as George Hennard opened fire at a Luby’s Cafeteria, killing 23 people before *taking his own life.* 20 others were wounded in the attack.
> 
> 2 .Aug. 1, 1966: Charles Whitman opened fire from the clock tower at the University of Texas at Austin, killing 16 people and wounding 31.
> 
> 3. Nov. 5, 2009: Thirteen soldiers and civilians were killed and more than two dozen wounded when a gunman walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center at Fort Hood, Texas, and opened fire. Army psychiatrist *Maj. Nidal Hasan is charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted premeditated murder.*
> 
> 4. Sept. 15, 1999: Seven people were killed and seven others injured when a gunman opened fire inside a crowded chapel at Fort Worth’s Wedgewood Baptist Church. Some worshipers believed that Larry Gene Ashbrook was pulling a prank and continued singing after the shooting began.* The murderer killed himself.*
> The List: The deadliest mass shootings in Texas history
> 
> 
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS....
> Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
> America's Top Killing Machine
> 
> Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll channel my inner rightwinger and state the fact that your first link is a hack site
> 
> But this year gun deaths are expected to surpass car deaths. That's according to a *Center for American Progress* report, which cites CDC data that shows guns will kill more Americans under 25 than cars in 2015. Already more than a quarter of the teenagers—15 years old and up—who die of injuries in the United States are killed in gun-related incidents, according to the American Academy of PediatricsBut this year gun deaths are expected to surpass car deaths. That's according to a Center for American Progress report, which cites CDC data that shows guns will kill more Americans under 25 than cars in 2015. Already more than a quarter of the teenagers—15 years old and up—who die of injuries in the United States are killed in gun-related incidents, according to the American Academy of Pediatrics.
> 
> The CAP fucking hates America, so anything they put out is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.  The only ones that love America are the gun loving idiots, that's why they don't give a shit how many people die and don't want any mental retard to be kept from buying a gun.  You're such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Global warming and unemployment cause terrorism
> 
> So save the innocent and save the world, kill yourself
> 
> one less 'person' spewing co2 and we can give your job to a killer
Click to expand...


That sounds like something that a depraved "terrorist" would spew.....but, retard, you wouldn't be able to do most jobs....stick to cleaning toilets, that's probably the height of your mental ability.


----------



## anotherlife

MaryL said:


> There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.


No because then your government can decide to go communist and take away everything you have, and you will not be able to defend yourself.  This is a foundation of the 2nd Amendment.  Also, criminals and government officials will always have guns, whether you have any or not.


----------



## Mertex

anotherlife said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.
> 
> 
> 
> No because then your government can decide to go communist and take away everything you have, and you will not be able to defend yourself.  This is a foundation of the 2nd Amendment.  Also, criminals and government officials will always have guns, whether you have any or not.
Click to expand...


You all live in a bubble.  Nobody is taking away "all" your guns, but some mentals don't need to have assault weapons, no matter how scared you are that someone is going to come and break into your house.


----------



## turtledude

Mertex said:


> [
> 
> You all are allowed t have all the guns you want and you have not made it safer.....there is more gun shooting deaths in the US than any other country where they have better gun control.  The nuts have control of the gun environment and are responsible for every death caused by guns.



there is no proof whatsoever that banoid gun restrictions will make us any safer.  all gun control does is make criminals and scum bag politicians safer.


----------



## Vandalshandle

...sounds like the OP would make my right to ban guns on my own private property illegal.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS....
> Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
> America's Top Killing Machine
> 
> Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your second link is just leftist non-sense, shit we all know but, dun dun dun, scary scary, take away our rights and we will all be safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be an idiot....nobody is going to take your guns away, unless you're mental, like the ones that are doing the shootings.....but anyone with any sense realizes that background checks are necessary on everyone and there should be no sale of a gun until that person is cleared....and assault weapons are not necessary for defending yourself or for hunting or any other shit you all might want to do with them.
> 
> One can safely say that those opposing stricter control are mental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one is going to take my guns away
> 
> that's what you said you lying fucking ****
> 
> b/c right after that you tell me I should not be allowed to own and AR
> 
> 
> 
> do you eve grasp the FACT that you hate the Constitution?
> That you stand against it?
> 
> no, you don't
> 
> you are that fucking dumb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, retard....an AR 15 is an assault weapon.  Of course, you are one of the mental that thinks you should have one.  And, you're the fucking retard that doesn't understand, the Constitution doesn't mention assault weapons.  I suppose you believe you should be able to buy a tank  and bazookas because you're such a wimp you need something like that to defend your sorry ass, retard.
Click to expand...

I never said and AR15 wasn't an assault weapon, that's in your head.

I know I should be able to buy 1 b/c the Constitution says ARMS

but you hate freedom, hate it to the core of your being, so much so that you would lie or make shit up to take it from others.

and AGAIN you prove that you have already taken my rights.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns Save 2,191 Lives Each Day In The US: FBI ~ 32 Guns Purchased Every Minute In The United States.
> 
> White House Study Finds Guns Save Lives: “Consistently Lower Injury Rates Among Gun Using Crime Victims”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS....
> Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year.
> America's Top Killing Machine
> 
> Guns Kill More Americans Than Terrorists Do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll channel my inner rightwinger and state the fact that your first link is a hack site
> 
> But this year gun deaths are expected to surpass car deaths. That's according to a *Center for American Progress* report, which cites CDC data that shows guns will kill more Americans under 25 than cars in 2015. Already more than a quarter of the teenagers—15 years old and up—who die of injuries in the United States are killed in gun-related incidents, according to the American Academy of PediatricsBut this year gun deaths are expected to surpass car deaths. That's according to a Center for American Progress report, which cites CDC data that shows guns will kill more Americans under 25 than cars in 2015. Already more than a quarter of the teenagers—15 years old and up—who die of injuries in the United States are killed in gun-related incidents, according to the American Academy of Pediatrics.
> 
> The CAP fucking hates America, so anything they put out is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.  The only ones that love America are the gun loving idiots, that's why they don't give a shit how many people die and don't want any mental retard to be kept from buying a gun.  You're such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Global warming and unemployment cause terrorism
> 
> So save the innocent and save the world, kill yourself
> 
> one less 'person' spewing co2 and we can give your job to a killer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like something that a depraved "terrorist" would spew.....but, retard, you wouldn't be able to do most jobs....stick to cleaning toilets, that's probably the height of your mental ability.
Click to expand...

You voted for an unqualified man to be Pres, therefore there are no qualifications needed to fill your job.

and don't be such a hypocrite, kill yourself for the planet and to help stop terrorism.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Vandalshandle said:


> ...sounds like the OP would make my right to ban guns on my own private property illegal.


you should support the government telling you what to do, since you support it telling others what to do.


sucks getting the truth shoved in your face


----------



## anotherlife

Mertex said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.
> 
> 
> 
> No because then your government can decide to go communist and take away everything you have, and you will not be able to defend yourself.  This is a foundation of the 2nd Amendment.  Also, criminals and government officials will always have guns, whether you have any or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all live in a bubble.  Nobody is taking away "all" your guns, but some mentals don't need to have assault weapons, no matter how scared you are that someone is going to come and break into your house.
Click to expand...

But this is how the totalitarianism begins.  First you don't need this, then you don't need that either, and so on.  When a government begins to tell you what you need or don't need, it is socialism / communism.  That is exactly why you need your guns, and no assault rifle is big enough when the communist come to educate you.


----------



## Vandalshandle

anotherlife said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.
> 
> 
> 
> No because then your government can decide to go communist and take away everything you have, and you will not be able to defend yourself.  This is a foundation of the 2nd Amendment.  Also, criminals and government officials will always have guns, whether you have any or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all live in a bubble.  Nobody is taking away "all" your guns, but some mentals don't need to have assault weapons, no matter how scared you are that someone is going to come and break into your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this is how the totalitarianism begins.  First you don't need this, then you don't need that either, and so on.  When a government begins to tell you what you need or don't need, it is socialism / communism.  That is exactly why you need your guns, and no assault rifle is big enough when the communist come to educate you.
Click to expand...


We have already started sliding down the slippery slope. They have already taken our hand grenades.


----------



## Geaux4it

Vandalshandle said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.
> 
> 
> 
> No because then your government can decide to go communist and take away everything you have, and you will not be able to defend yourself.  This is a foundation of the 2nd Amendment.  Also, criminals and government officials will always have guns, whether you have any or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all live in a bubble.  Nobody is taking away "all" your guns, but some mentals don't need to have assault weapons, no matter how scared you are that someone is going to come and break into your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this is how the totalitarianism begins.  First you don't need this, then you don't need that either, and so on.  When a government begins to tell you what you need or don't need, it is socialism / communism.  That is exactly why you need your guns, and no assault rifle is big enough when the communist come to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have already started sliding down the slippery slope. They have already taken our hand grenades.
Click to expand...


They should take your meds away since you must clearly be abusing them

-Geaux


----------



## NYcarbineer

Mrs. M. said:


> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.



Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,

where guns are allowed.

The real number:






Analysis of Mass Shootings


----------



## anotherlife

Geaux4it said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.
> 
> 
> 
> No because then your government can decide to go communist and take away everything you have, and you will not be able to defend yourself.  This is a foundation of the 2nd Amendment.  Also, criminals and government officials will always have guns, whether you have any or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all live in a bubble.  Nobody is taking away "all" your guns, but some mentals don't need to have assault weapons, no matter how scared you are that someone is going to come and break into your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this is how the totalitarianism begins.  First you don't need this, then you don't need that either, and so on.  When a government begins to tell you what you need or don't need, it is socialism / communism.  That is exactly why you need your guns, and no assault rifle is big enough when the communist come to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have already started sliding down the slippery slope. They have already taken our hand grenades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should take your meds away since you must clearly be abusing them
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

I don't think granades are illegal.  It is too easy to make your own Molotov cocktail.


----------



## anotherlife

Vandalshandle said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO such thing as GUN free zones. I can guarantee, if there WAS,  no mass shootings. No dah. But gun  huggers, they live in a alternate world. They  love their guns more than their children or the lives of others or common sense.  I am like...Enough.
> 
> 
> 
> No because then your government can decide to go communist and take away everything you have, and you will not be able to defend yourself.  This is a foundation of the 2nd Amendment.  Also, criminals and government officials will always have guns, whether you have any or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all live in a bubble.  Nobody is taking away "all" your guns, but some mentals don't need to have assault weapons, no matter how scared you are that someone is going to come and break into your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But this is how the totalitarianism begins.  First you don't need this, then you don't need that either, and so on.  When a government begins to tell you what you need or don't need, it is socialism / communism.  That is exactly why you need your guns, and no assault rifle is big enough when the communist come to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have already started sliding down the slippery slope. They have already taken our hand grenades.
Click to expand...

And this is scary.  It was only the USA that stood in the way of the sovietization of the entire world.  Now that it has been arranged that communist China is the guarantor of US debt, the US will socialize, like you have said.  We need a new planet.


----------



## turtledude

NYcarbineer said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,
> 
> where guns are allowed.
> 
> The real number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
Click to expand...



dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings

very different animals


----------



## NYcarbineer

turtledude said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,
> 
> where guns are allowed.
> 
> The real number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings
> 
> very different animals
Click to expand...


Oh of course there's always some trick to eliminate the portion of the statistics that don't fit your agenda.


----------



## Geaux4it

NYcarbineer said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,
> 
> where guns are allowed.
> 
> The real number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings
> 
> very different animals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh of course there's always some trick to eliminate the portion of the statistics that don't fit your agenda.
Click to expand...

You have no credibility and even less facts to substantiate your baseless claims and projections. Nonetheless, people like me have a better chance saving your life than trained law enforcement. People like me have more training AND practice more with our firearms than a typical LEO

-Geaux


----------



## turtledude

Geaux4it said:


> [ur agenda.
> You have no credibility and even less facts to substantiate your baseless claims and projections. Nonetheless, people like me have a better chance saving your life than trained law enforcement. People like me have more training AND practice more with our firearms than a typical LEO
> 
> -Geaux




right you are and this is coming from a retired DOJ employee who used to train people in my component to pass the USMS firearms proficiency test.  last  year a gun club where I shoot a morning league hosted the Ohio police olympics.  the PO were going on that day in the afternoon and the day before the league shoot and all the cops and agents attending the shooting competitions were invited to shoot our monthly league steel match for free.  so the top 20 guys in the "combat" event (action pistol shooting) all attended the league. My then 16 year old son was up first on the first stage. he had a basic out of the box GLOCK 34.  and one SWAT cop asked the range officer (a county deputy sheriff SWAT team commander) if "that little kid can shoot that pistol"/  and the RO looked at that cop (having run the match the day before) and said

that little kid is going to crush everyone of you cops and the only guy who even has a chance of beating him here is his father.  and yeah he did.  he was shooting 6 plates twice as fast as the nearest cop.  beat them in all three stages.  and yeah, I was the only one who beat him. and he was much closer to me than those top cops were to him.  so one cop asks my son-hey kid how much do you shoot and my son said
well when I was seven I was shooting a brick of 22s each week now I shoot about 200 9mm rounds a week

"hell that's more than most of us shoot in a summer"

yeah and it showed


----------



## Geaux4it

turtledude said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ur agenda.
> You have no credibility and even less facts to substantiate your baseless claims and projections. Nonetheless, people like me have a better chance saving your life than trained law enforcement. People like me have more training AND practice more with our firearms than a typical LEO
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right you are and this is coming from a retired DOJ employee who used to train people in my component to pass the USMS firearms proficiency test.  last  year a gun club where I shoot a morning league hosted the Ohio police olympics.  the PO were going on that day in the afternoon and the day before the league shoot and all the cops and agents attending the shooting competitions were invited to shoot our monthly league steel match for free.  so the top 20 guys in the "combat" event (action pistol shooting) all attended the league. My then 16 year old son was up first on the first stage. he had a basic out of the box GLOCK 34.  and one SWAT cop asked the range officer (a county deputy sheriff SWAT team commander) if "that little kid can shoot that pistol"/  and the RO looked at that cop (having run the match the day before) and said
> 
> that little kid is going to crush everyone of you cops and the only guy who even has a chance of beating him here is his father.  and yeah he did.  he was shooting 6 plates twice as fast as the nearest cop.  beat them in all three stages.  and yeah, I was the only one who beat him. and he was much closer to me than those top cops were to him.  so one cop asks my son-hey kid how much do you shoot and my son said
> well when I was seven I was shooting a brick of 22s each week now I shoot about 200 9mm rounds a week
> 
> "hell that's more than most of us shoot in a summer"
> 
> yeah and it showed
Click to expand...


That it why most LEO support citizen carry. Thanks for the great report. 

-Geaux


----------



## Vandalshandle

Wow! I am just ssssssooooooo impressed. Shall I tell you about the time that I won the beanbag toss competition?


----------



## ChrisL

NYcarbineer said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,
> 
> where guns are allowed.
> 
> The real number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings
> 
> very different animals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh of course there's always some trick to eliminate the portion of the statistics that don't fit your agenda.
Click to expand...


Just like the "powers that be" include suicides in gun death statistics.  Rather dishonest to pass off suicides as if they are homicides.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,
> 
> where guns are allowed.
> 
> The real number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings
> 
> very different animals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh of course there's always some trick to eliminate the portion of the statistics that don't fit your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the "powers that be" include suicides in gun death statistics.  Rather dishonest to pass off suicides as if they are homicides.
Click to expand...


suicide is homicide----legally in our criminal system-----or---at least was in
at least some states


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,
> 
> where guns are allowed.
> 
> The real number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings
> 
> very different animals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh of course there's always some trick to eliminate the portion of the statistics that don't fit your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the "powers that be" include suicides in gun death statistics.  Rather dishonest to pass off suicides as if they are homicides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> suicide is homicide----legally in our criminal system-----or---at least was in
> at least some states
Click to expand...


It's dishonest to include them in gun homicide statistics, IMO.  They make up a very LARGE portion of our reported stats on gun homicide deaths.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,
> 
> where guns are allowed.
> 
> The real number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings
> 
> very different animals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh of course there's always some trick to eliminate the portion of the statistics that don't fit your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the "powers that be" include suicides in gun death statistics.  Rather dishonest to pass off suicides as if they are homicides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> suicide is homicide----legally in our criminal system-----or---at least was in
> at least some states
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's dishonest to include them in gun homicide statistics, IMO.  They make up a very LARGE portion of our reported stats on gun homicide deaths.
Click to expand...


no doubt------obviously the stats should reflect reality-----suicide vs-----homicide of the other guy ---vs accident    etc etc


----------



## anotherlife

Suicide?  I don't commit suicide, I just return my life for an upgrade.


----------



## oldsoul

I find it really ironic that the people who are the loudest advocates of gun control, are surrounded, day and night, by people with guns....
I also find it ironic that the people with the least to say, say it the loudest....


----------



## turtledude

Vandalshandle said:


> Wow! I am just ssssssooooooo impressed. Shall I tell you about the time that I won the beanbag toss competition?


I suspect we'd get better reasoned arguments from a bean bag


----------



## JoeB131

I think TurtleWax might be on to something here. 

The first thing we need to do is end those "Gun Free Zones" in airports and airliners.  clearly, the lack of a bunch of people packing heat made all those hijackings possible... 

Hey did you hear the World Trade Center was a gun-free zone?


----------



## skookerasbil

Gun free zones are ghey.

Thankfully for all of us, they have little support amongst the American public and less and less with each passing day!!!


well duh...............  WaPo: Gun Violence Declining, Except in Gun-Free Zones


----------



## turtledude

JoeB131 said:


> I think TurtleWax might be on to something here.
> 
> The first thing we need to do is end those "Gun Free Zones" in airports and airliners.  clearly, the lack of a bunch of people packing heat made all those hijackings possible...
> 
> Hey did you hear the World Trade Center was a gun-free zone?



I guess you are too stupid to understand those zones are full of armed guards on the ground.  and on airlines, there is rigorous screening-enforced with armed guards to make sure NO ONE has a gun

big difference-MORON


----------



## Vandalshandle

I always feel better when I am in a dark, crowed theater, that if someone starts shooting, all the CC guys will start firing at each other, as well, since they can not tell the good guys from the bad guys in that situation. I know, that under those circumstances, I am more likely to be killed by a good guy, and that makes me proud to be an American!


----------



## turtledude

Vandalshandle said:


> I always feel better when I am in a dark, crowed theater, that if someone starts shooting, all the CC guys will start firing at each other, as well, since they can not tell the good guys from the bad guys in that situation. I know, that under those circumstances, I am more likely to be killed by a good guy, and that makes me proud to be an American!



I always feel better that in the case of an emergency I have the tools to solve the problem rather than listening to the petulant whining of people like you whose response would be to wet yourself and crap in your panties and hope the bad guy doesn't shoot you because you have soiled yourself


----------



## skookerasbil

turtledude said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel better when I am in a dark, crowed theater, that if someone starts shooting, all the CC guys will start firing at each other, as well, since they can not tell the good guys from the bad guys in that situation. I know, that under those circumstances, I am more likely to be killed by a good guy, and that makes me proud to be an American!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel better that in the case of an emergency I have the tools to solve the problem rather than listening to the petulant whining of people like you whose response would be to wet yourself and crap in your panties and hope the bad guy doesn't shoot you because you have soiled yourself
Click to expand...




well put......its called being a good limpwrister!!! These people have zero ability to connect the dots because their whole world is makey-uppey.


----------



## Vandalshandle

turtledude said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel better when I am in a dark, crowed theater, that if someone starts shooting, all the CC guys will start firing at each other, as well, since they can not tell the good guys from the bad guys in that situation. I know, that under those circumstances, I am more likely to be killed by a good guy, and that makes me proud to be an American!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel better that in the case of an emergency I have the tools to solve the problem rather than listening to the petulant whining of people like you whose response would be to wet yourself and crap in your panties and hope the bad guy doesn't shoot you because you have soiled yourself
Click to expand...


Dude, when it comes to being afraid, nobody can take the blue ribbon away from you! 

Don't forget to pack heat when you go to Safeway. There is no telling who is hiding behind the soft drink aisle, waiting to ambush you!


----------



## JoeB131

turtledude said:


> I guess you are too stupid to understand those zones are full of armed guards on the ground. and on airlines, there is rigorous screening-enforced with armed guards to make sure NO ONE has a gun
> 
> big difference-MORON



and why aren't we doing that with the rest of the country? It would seem keeping everyone from having a gun AND using armed guards keeping us safe works for airports, it would work for America.  That's what they do in the UK, Japan, etc.  

Oh. Yeah, wait for it. 

"But the Founding Father said I can have a gun!!!!!!!  Right after they got done raping their slaves and shitting in a chamber pot."


----------



## JoeB131

turtledude said:


> I always feel better that in the case of an emergency I have the tools to solve the problem rather than listening to the petulant whining of people like you whose response would be to wet yourself and crap in your panties and hope the bad guy doesn't shoot you because you have soiled yourself



The only reason why we have these kinds of "emergencies" is because the Gun Industry has made it so easy for people to have guns to have them. 

Not that people like you ever "solve" the problem. You guys never, ever seem to be around when a shooting incident happens.  Maybe you are too busy wetting yourselves.


----------



## turtledude

JoeB131 said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel better that in the case of an emergency I have the tools to solve the problem rather than listening to the petulant whining of people like you whose response would be to wet yourself and crap in your panties and hope the bad guy doesn't shoot you because you have soiled yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason why we have these kinds of "emergencies" is because the Gun Industry has made it so easy for people to have guns to have them.
> 
> Not that people like you ever "solve" the problem. You guys never, ever seem to be around when a shooting incident happens.  Maybe you are too busy wetting yourselves.
Click to expand...

stop lying banoid.  we are never around because most of those incidents take place in gun free zones

Moron


----------



## turtledude

JoeB131 said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are too stupid to understand those zones are full of armed guards on the ground. and on airlines, there is rigorous screening-enforced with armed guards to make sure NO ONE has a gun
> 
> big difference-MORON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why aren't we doing that with the rest of the country? It would seem keeping everyone from having a gun AND using armed guards keeping us safe works for airports, it would work for America.  That's what they do in the UK, Japan, etc.
> 
> Oh. Yeah, wait for it.
> 
> "But the Founding Father said I can have a gun!!!!!!!  Right after they got done raping their slaves and shitting in a chamber pot."
Click to expand...

Banoids want to live in a 1984 Society

what will you do when Big Brother decides to exterminate you

love big Brother will be your last thought


----------



## Vandalshandle

turtledude said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel better that in the case of an emergency I have the tools to solve the problem rather than listening to the petulant whining of people like you whose response would be to wet yourself and crap in your panties and hope the bad guy doesn't shoot you because you have soiled yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason why we have these kinds of "emergencies" is because the Gun Industry has made it so easy for people to have guns to have them.
> 
> Not that people like you ever "solve" the problem. You guys never, ever seem to be around when a shooting incident happens.  Maybe you are too busy wetting yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop lying banoid. * we are never around because most of those incidents take place in gun free zones*
> 
> Moron
Click to expand...


Damn! Now, there is yet ANOTHER reason that I like gun free zones! I don't have to worry about Red Rider wannabes shooting my ass off while trying to rescue me from some imaginary thug!


----------



## turtledude

Vandalshandle said:


> Damn! Now, there is yet ANOTHER reason that I like gun free zones! I don't have to worry about Red Rider wannabes shooting my ass off while trying to rescue me from some imaginary thug!




I guess you are too stupid to understand that the scenario you are voiding in your pants over will only happen AFTER an active shooter starts killing people 

Moron


----------



## sealybobo

Mrs. M. said:


> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.



We should arm every citizen in these (10 most dangerous) cities to test this theory that more guns is the solution

Detroit - In Photos: The 10 Most Dangerous U.S. Cities





Remember Blackhawk Down in Somalia?


----------



## Vandalshandle

turtledude said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! Now, there is yet ANOTHER reason that I like gun free zones! I don't have to worry about Red Rider wannabes shooting my ass off while trying to rescue me from some imaginary thug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are too stupid to understand that the scenario you are voiding in your pants over will only happen AFTER an active shooter starts killing people
> 
> Moron
Click to expand...


...and you don't understand that guys like you , carrying around loaded weapons in public because of your paranoia, worries me a lot more than terrorists do.


----------



## ChrisL

Vandalshandle said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! Now, there is yet ANOTHER reason that I like gun free zones! I don't have to worry about Red Rider wannabes shooting my ass off while trying to rescue me from some imaginary thug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are too stupid to understand that the scenario you are voiding in your pants over will only happen AFTER an active shooter starts killing people
> 
> Moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and you don't understand that guys like you , carrying around loaded weapons in public because of your paranoia, worries me a lot more than terrorists do.
Click to expand...


Guys like who?  Honest and law abiding tax paying citizens who want to exercise their 2nd amendment right?  You are the one who seems to be paranoid, sorry to say.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,
> 
> where guns are allowed.
> 
> The real number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings
> 
> very different animals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh of course there's always some trick to eliminate the portion of the statistics that don't fit your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the "powers that be" include suicides in gun death statistics.  Rather dishonest to pass off suicides as if they are homicides.
Click to expand...

They are deaths

Ask their families


----------



## Vandalshandle

ChrisL said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! Now, there is yet ANOTHER reason that I like gun free zones! I don't have to worry about Red Rider wannabes shooting my ass off while trying to rescue me from some imaginary thug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are too stupid to understand that the scenario you are voiding in your pants over will only happen AFTER an active shooter starts killing people
> 
> Moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and you don't understand that guys like you , carrying around loaded weapons in public because of your paranoia, worries me a lot more than terrorists do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys like who?  Honest and law abiding tax paying citizens who want to exercise their 2nd amendment right?  You are the one who seems to be paranoid, sorry to say.
Click to expand...


"A weapon is the enemy of man, including the man who owns it." Old Turkish proverb.

And Chris, before you start calling people you do not know, "Paranoid" You should be made aware that I am a uniformed officer of the law. I deal with gun nuts every day, and they often get in the way of our trying to do our duty.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,
> 
> where guns are allowed.
> 
> The real number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings
> 
> very different animals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh of course there's always some trick to eliminate the portion of the statistics that don't fit your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the "powers that be" include suicides in gun death statistics.  Rather dishonest to pass off suicides as if they are homicides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are deaths
> 
> Ask their families
Click to expand...


They are deaths, but the point is that they try to pass them off as if they are homicides.  When they release statistics, the wording is "gun deaths in the United States."  Of course many people just assume those gun deaths are all homicides.  The two should be separated when it comes to the statistics.  Those people purposefully and intentionally shot themselves of their own free will.


----------



## ChrisL

One has to actually read the statistics and how they are broken down but a lot of people don't do that and use the "overall" gun death statistics (or they do know and instead choose to do that).  They need to be broken down into homicide, suicide and accidental gun deaths to get an accurate picture.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are conveniently skewed to exclude mass shootings that occur in private residences,
> 
> where guns are allowed.
> 
> The real number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings
> 
> very different animals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh of course there's always some trick to eliminate the portion of the statistics that don't fit your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the "powers that be" include suicides in gun death statistics.  Rather dishonest to pass off suicides as if they are homicides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are deaths
> 
> Ask their families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are deaths, but the point is that they try to pass them off as if they are homicides.  When they release statistics, the wording is "gun deaths in the United States."  Of course many people just assume those gun deaths are all homicides.  The two should be separated when it comes to the statistics.  Those people purposefully and intentionally shot themselves of their own free will.
Click to expand...

They are instances when guns take a life

A gun makes a powerful suicide tool


----------



## rightwinger

Mrs. M. said:


> According to Crime Research Prevention Center, 92% of all mass shootings that have happened between January 2009 and July 2014 have occurred in gun-free zones. Yesterday afternoon 14 people were murdered and 21 people were wounded during a mass shooting at California Inland Regional Center – a gun-free zone - in San Bernardino, California. The shooters who were dressed in camouflage and body armor were brandishing rifles.
> 
> Law enforcement have confirmed that the shooters had 4500 rounds of ammo and 12 pipe bombs. This was clearly not a case of work place violence but rather a deadly Islamic Terrorist attack. These Muslim terrorists were armed to the teeth and planning mass murder on a grand scale.
> 
> Once again, we are seeing the evidence that gun-free zones are an open invitation for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Are gun-free zones unconstitutional? What about our 2nd amendment rights? How could we possibly disarm our own military on US military bases and reconcile such an action with upholding the Constitution? Who came up with the idea of gun free zones? There is a controversy as to who is responsible. Some say it was George Bush Sr.. Others have claimed that while DOD issued the directive under his watch, gun-free zones on military bases were first implemented by President Bill Clinton.
> 
> This directive from the Department of Defense was issued in 1992: http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf
> 
> Donald J. Atwood was the deputy secretary of defense that served under George Bush Sr.'s administration in 1992. According to an editorial some years ago, the claim was that Bill Clinton was the first to demand that all soldiers on military bases be disarmed. The report noted that it was Bill Clinton, whose actions led to Army regulations enforcement-forbidding US soldiers to carry firearms on base.
> http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r190_14.pdf
> 
> While private citizens are permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, soldiers sworn to defend our country on foreign soil are not permitted to exercise their 2nd amendment rights on military bases inside the United States.
> 
> One soldier who served in Iraq and Afghanistan said, “Everyone carried weapons on the bases (inside Iraq), not just NCO's.” Another soldier commented, “We are trained to handle weapons and know them intimately, if a bad guy, military or not, wants to attack - this gives the good guy a chance!”
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> So why the double standard? Our soldiers _should _be armed on US bases as well as in foreign countries. What works for our soldiers in foreign countries should work for them here on US military bases.
> 
> Bill Clinton's name comes up again in the matter of schools and gun-free zones. President Bill Clinton is reported to have signed the Gun-free Schools Act of 1994 into law on on March 31st, 1994.
> Gun-Free Schools Act of 1994 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Gun-free zones are turning America's students, civilians and soldiers into easy targets. There is a reason that 92% of all mass shootings have taken place in gun free zones. The enemy is being given a golden opportunity to inflict maximum damage with minimal resistance.
> 
> President Obama, the media and all those who are demanding stricter gun laws have it backwards. Anyone using gun-free zones as an excuse to disarm Americans should be told that gun-free zones _are_ the evidence that disarming citizens creates the perfect environment for mass shootings and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Americans have seen time and again that gun-free zones are a breeding ground for mass shootings and terrorist attacks. Imagine a gun-free America and the lawlessness that would permeate our land!  While criminals will always find a way to obtain weapons and ammo, the American citizen would be left utterly helpless.  Disarming Americans is not the solution.  It's the problem!
> 
> There is a logical answer for putting an end to these mass shootings. End gun-free zones now.


Meaningless stat

You need to look at where the gun free zones are compared to open access areas

Gun free zones tend to be highly populated areas, areas where people congregate, 
Open access is in private homes and open, unpopulated areas

Are you going to get more shootings where people actually are?


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> dishonesty alert.  mass shootings in public places involve victims the shooters don't know.  home invasion shootings are generally domestic murder/suicide shootings
> 
> very different animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh of course there's always some trick to eliminate the portion of the statistics that don't fit your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the "powers that be" include suicides in gun death statistics.  Rather dishonest to pass off suicides as if they are homicides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are deaths
> 
> Ask their families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are deaths, but the point is that they try to pass them off as if they are homicides.  When they release statistics, the wording is "gun deaths in the United States."  Of course many people just assume those gun deaths are all homicides.  The two should be separated when it comes to the statistics.  Those people purposefully and intentionally shot themselves of their own free will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are instances when guns take a life
> 
> A gun makes a powerful suicide tool
Click to expand...


So does a train.


----------



## JoeB131

turtledude said:


> stop lying banoid. we are never around because most of those incidents take place in gun free zones



No, it's because you guys never have the balls to whip out your penis compensators. 

And these things are usually over before anyone realized what happened. 

Hey, did you notice hte World Trade Center was a "Gun Free Zone".


----------



## JoeB131

turtledude said:


> Banoids want to live in a 1984 Society
> 
> what will you do when Big Brother decides to exterminate you
> 
> love big Brother will be your last thought



Yawn, guy.  I'm more likely to be killed by a nut like you compensating for a small pecker than the government.  

Reality is, if the government wants to take you out. They have missiles. they have warplanes. They have bigger, badder guns than you'll ever have. I know. I've fired them.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> Guys like who? Honest and law abiding tax paying citizens who want to exercise their 2nd amendment right? You are the one who seems to be paranoid, sorry to say.



33,000 gun deaths a year thanks to people excercising their "2nd Amendment Rights", 70,000 gun injuries, 400,000 gun crimes...


----------



## turtledude

JoeB131 said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop lying banoid. we are never around because most of those incidents take place in gun free zones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's because you guys never have the balls to whip out your penis compensators.
> 
> And these things are usually over before anyone realized what happened.
> 
> Hey, did you notice hte World Trade Center was a "Gun Free Zone".
Click to expand...


why do sodomy craving fruits like you alway want to fixate on penises?


----------



## turtledude

JoeB131 said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banoids want to live in a 1984 Society
> 
> what will you do when Big Brother decides to exterminate you
> 
> love big Brother will be your last thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, guy.  I'm more likely to be killed by a nut like you compensating for a small pecker than the government.
> 
> Reality is, if the government wants to take you out. They have missiles. they have warplanes. They have bigger, badder guns than you'll ever have. I know. I've fired them.
Click to expand...

you're a timid little fairy. we get that .  If the government starts attacking gun owners, I am going to come looking for the blathering fairies who support such government action


----------



## JoeB131

turtledude said:


> you're a timid little fairy. we get that . If the government starts attacking gun owners, I am going to come looking for the blathering fairies who support such government action



Guy, when the Government decides to finally start taking nuts like you out, your neighbors will be cheering wildly because, frankly, you were probably scaring everyone in the neighborhood.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop lying banoid. we are never around because most of those incidents take place in gun free zones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's because you guys never have the balls to whip out your penis compensators.
> 
> And these things are usually over before anyone realized what happened.
> 
> Hey, did you notice hte World Trade Center was a "Gun Free Zone".
Click to expand...


Duh, Joe.  That was a stupid comment!


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop lying banoid. we are never around because most of those incidents take place in gun free zones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's because you guys never have the balls to whip out your penis compensators.
> 
> And these things are usually over before anyone realized what happened.
> 
> Hey, did you notice hte World Trade Center was a "Gun Free Zone".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do sodomy craving fruits like you alway want to fixate on penises?
Click to expand...


They do seem to focus a lot on genitals.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> Duh, Joe. That was a stupid comment!



No stupider than "Columbine was a gun free zone" or "Sandy Hook was a gun free zone" or "Fort Hood was a gun free zone (Other than the thousands of soldiers stationed there)".  

oh, mass shootings are NEVER stopped by gun nuts with their pecker surrogates.



ChrisL said:


> They do seem to focus a lot on genitals.



Well, mostly, because that's what it's about for you guys.  You are making up for what nature didn't give you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Moonglow said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone planning to attend the new Stars Wars movie better keep your eyes open. No better opportunity for a Terrorist hit than a bunch of people waiting outside a theater.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a church...
Click to expand...



Or a bar, school, library, restaurant .............

There's really no such thing as a "gun free zone" and, very often, its the unarmed bystanders who bring the shooter down.

More guns are not the answer. Unless, of course, the goal is more killing. But, we're already killing 100 a day so obviously, we're doing something wrong.


----------



## turtledude

JoeB131 said:


> [
> Well, mostly, because that's what it's about for you guys.  You are making up for what nature didn't give you.


why do the pillow biting gun haters fixate on other men's penises? is it because they secretly crave the insertion of said  items into their two way rumps?  its amazing watching castrated gun banners fixating on johnsons


----------



## turtledude

Luddly Neddite said:


> Or a bar, school, library, restaurant .............
> 
> There's really no such thing as a "gun free zone" and, very often, its the unarmed bystanders who bring the shooter down.
> 
> More guns are not the answer. Unless, of course, the goal is more killing. But, we're already killing 100 a day so obviously, we're doing something wrong.



most HOMICIDES are caused by people who cannot legally own guns killing other mopes who are felons as well

yet the Banoids want to disarm honest people and pretend that will stop criminals

is idiocy the banoids' stock in trade?


----------



## JoeB131

turtledude said:


> why do the pillow biting gun haters fixate on other men's penises? is it because they secretly crave the insertion of said items into their two way rumps? its amazing watching castrated gun banners fixating on johnsons



I think this ad says it all about you guys. 








turtledude said:


> most HOMICIDES are caused by people who cannot legally own guns killing other mopes who are felons as well



Most gun deaths are a combination of suicides, domestic violence and accidents. 

"Criminal" gun deaths are a very small percentage. The FBI estimates only 1800 murders a year are "Gang related".


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, Joe. That was a stupid comment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stupider than "Columbine was a gun free zone" or "Sandy Hook was a gun free zone" or "Fort Hood was a gun free zone (Other than the thousands of soldiers stationed there)".
> 
> oh, mass shootings are NEVER stopped by gun nuts with their pecker surrogates.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do seem to focus a lot on genitals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, mostly, because that's what it's about for you guys.  You are making up for what nature didn't give you.
Click to expand...


More stupid comments.


----------



## turtledude

JoeB131 said:


> [
> 
> Most gun deaths are a combination of suicides, domestic violence and accidents.
> 
> "Criminal" gun deaths are a very small percentage. The FBI estimates only 1800 murders a year are "Gang related".



are you a bottom boy Joe and you are searching for someone bigger to fill a void in your life?  you sure seem to be desiring a bigger "experience"


----------



## JoeB131

turtledude said:


> are you a bottom boy Joe and you are searching for someone bigger to fill a void in your life? you sure seem to be desiring a bigger "experience"



for someone who is supposedly straight, you know a lot of gay slang, dude.


----------



## skookerasbil

gun free zones are ghey...........at least a huge majority of Americans think so!!

In fact.......and how funny is this..........a majority of Americans now are against an "assault" weapons ban!! you know.....those scary features that cause the gun grabbers to be diving for cover!!

Dang Joe........20,000 posts since mid-summer!! That's almost my total in 6 years!!

s0n.....did you miss the memo about quality vs quanitity? I come into one of these gun grabber threads and make a post or two and for all intents and purposes, you can shut the thread down.


----------



## JoeB131

Spambot, everyone has you on ignore and no one reads your posts... Maybe if you tried adding some substance.


----------



## skookerasbil

Almost 3,000 people shot in Chicago this year and we still have 2 weeks to go!!

Chicago...........gun law capitol of the world!!!!

But......fAiL >>>>  Crime in Chicago -- Chicago Tribune


----------



## skookerasbil

Spambot need not say much........lets the links do the talking ftmfw!!!

Record number of Americans oppose handgun ban


Who's not winning?


----------



## skookerasbil

Hey Democrats! Nobody Cares About Abortion, Gun Control, Or Global Warming


Particularly global warming and gun control..........*nobody cares*. Every poll shows it!!! ( I can post up Pew, Gallup or Rasmussen by request  )


----------



## Centinel

Upon examining Congress' enumerated powers in Art I, section 8, I see no power that would allow it to enact any sort of "gun free zone" legislation. Can someone point me to the relevant language?


----------



## ChrisL

Centinel said:


> Upon examining Congress' enumerated powers in Art I, section 8, I see no power that would allow it to enact any sort of "gun free zone" legislation. Can someone point me to the relevant language?



Well, there are a few who claim to be lawyers here, like one in particular who goes by the name of C. Clayton Jones, or something like that.  I can't recall exactly what it is.  Maybe if you lucky, one of them will respond.


----------



## turtledude

ChrisL said:


> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon examining Congress' enumerated powers in Art I, section 8, I see no power that would allow it to enact any sort of "gun free zone" legislation. Can someone point me to the relevant language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are a few who claim to be lawyers here, like one in particular who goes by the name of C. Clayton Jones, or something like that.  I can't recall exactly what it is.  Maybe if you lucky, one of them will respond.
Click to expand...



He's not a lawyer-or at least not one who is particularly knowledgeable about the Bill of Rights

I think he's pretty much a sham


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon examining Congress' enumerated powers in Art I, section 8, I see no power that would allow it to enact any sort of "gun free zone" legislation. Can someone point me to the relevant language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are a few who claim to be lawyers here, like one in particular who goes by the name of C. Clayton Jones, or something like that.  I can't recall exactly what it is.  Maybe if you lucky, one of them will respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a lawyer-or at least not one who is particularly knowledgeable about the Bill of Rights
> 
> I think he's pretty much a sham
Click to expand...


Well, that wouldn't be all that surprising.  I don't really know that poster, but he does like to do "hit and runs" a lot of times.


----------



## turtledude

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon examining Congress' enumerated powers in Art I, section 8, I see no power that would allow it to enact any sort of "gun free zone" legislation. Can someone point me to the relevant language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are a few who claim to be lawyers here, like one in particular who goes by the name of C. Clayton Jones, or something like that.  I can't recall exactly what it is.  Maybe if you lucky, one of them will respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a lawyer-or at least not one who is particularly knowledgeable about the Bill of Rights
> 
> I think he's pretty much a sham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that wouldn't be all that surprising.  I don't really know that poster, but he does like to do "hit and runs" a lot of times.
Click to expand...


He tries to fake an impartiality but deep down he's a gun restrictionist who is clueless about the second amendment


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon examining Congress' enumerated powers in Art I, section 8, I see no power that would allow it to enact any sort of "gun free zone" legislation. Can someone point me to the relevant language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are a few who claim to be lawyers here, like one in particular who goes by the name of C. Clayton Jones, or something like that.  I can't recall exactly what it is.  Maybe if you lucky, one of them will respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a lawyer-or at least not one who is particularly knowledgeable about the Bill of Rights
> 
> I think he's pretty much a sham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that wouldn't be all that surprising.  I don't really know that poster, but he does like to do "hit and runs" a lot of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He tries to fake an impartiality but deep down he's a gun restrictionist who is clueless about the second amendment
Click to expand...


Anyone who thinks the BOR is about giving the government rights over the people has no clue.


----------



## turtledude

I love the turds who claim the second amendment gave the federal government the power to "well regulate" the militia


----------



## Centinel

ChrisL said:


> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon examining Congress' enumerated powers in Art I, section 8, I see no power that would allow it to enact any sort of "gun free zone" legislation. Can someone point me to the relevant language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are a few who claim to be lawyers here, like one in particular who goes by the name of C. Clayton Jones, or something like that.  I can't recall exactly what it is.  Maybe if you lucky, one of them will respond.
Click to expand...

No reply so far.


----------



## brandi.leigh0626

When is Mrs. M coming back?? We love reading her stuff!!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Moonglow said:


> Yeah, it's my right to walk into a bank armed and brandishing a weapon with a banana clip....I want to have a six shooter when facing a judge...I even want to smoke when i'm in a hospital, and by God I better get that uranium bomb for Christmas or Santa will pay....



If I walked into any establishment while carrying concealed none of you idiots would ever know I had a weapon on me


----------



## Moonglow

Skull Pilot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's my right to walk into a bank armed and brandishing a weapon with a banana clip....I want to have a six shooter when facing a judge...I even want to smoke when i'm in a hospital, and by God I better get that uranium bomb for Christmas or Santa will pay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I walked into any establishment while carrying concealed none of you idiots would ever know I had a weapon on me
Click to expand...

Every man is a weapon...


----------



## Skull Pilot

Moonglow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's my right to walk into a bank armed and brandishing a weapon with a banana clip....I want to have a six shooter when facing a judge...I even want to smoke when i'm in a hospital, and by God I better get that uranium bomb for Christmas or Santa will pay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I walked into any establishment while carrying concealed none of you idiots would ever know I had a weapon on me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every man is a weapon...
Click to expand...

Not the doughy ones


----------



## Moonglow

Skull Pilot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's my right to walk into a bank armed and brandishing a weapon with a banana clip....I want to have a six shooter when facing a judge...I even want to smoke when i'm in a hospital, and by God I better get that uranium bomb for Christmas or Santa will pay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I walked into any establishment while carrying concealed none of you idiots would ever know I had a weapon on me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every man is a weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the doughy ones
Click to expand...

They are to cholesterol levels...


----------

